# 233213 | Quantity Surveyor



## bhupindersbhatti (May 14, 2018)

Hello Everyone !!

I had completed my Graduation in Civil Engineering. But since last 10 years i have been working in Proposals/Estimation Department with the Job description matching "ANZSCO 233213 | Quantity Surveyor".

Can anyone please share his/her experience and probability of getting Skilled Migration in visa class 189 with this ANZSCO code.

Moreover, kindly advise how did you proceed with the skill assessment with AIQS.

Thanks in advance. 


Regards


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

bhupindersbhatti said:


> Hello Everyone !!
> 
> I had completed my Graduation in Civil Engineering. But since last 10 years i have been working in Proposals/Estimation Department with the Job description matching "ANZSCO 233213 | Quantity Surveyor".
> 
> ...


Hi,

I recently got my Degree and Experience assessed (Positive) by AIQS. I think one of their main requirements is that you have to have a degree in Quantity Surveying / Building Economics. However, they promptly respond to emails and I'm sure you can check with them if your Civil degree is recognized for a positive outcome. You can attach the certificate and your service letters initially to check (although I have not tried this).

Application process:
You have to fill out an application form with basic details together with credit card details for payment. You have to have at least a 4+ in IELTS but the higher the better. You need to attach your degree and transcript (color copies or certified black and white copies). Together with this, your experience letters needs to be worded properly by HR/ Supervisor /Director of your work place/s that matches your QS duties. You need to attach a certified copy of your passport and an updated CV.

Payment was 715 AUD


----------



## bhupindersbhatti (May 14, 2018)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi,
> 
> I recently got my Degree and Experience assessed (Positive) by AIQS. I think one of their main requirements is that you have to have a degree in Quantity Surveying / Building Economics. However, they promptly respond to emails and I'm sure you can check with them if your Civil degree is recognized for a positive outcome. You can attach the certificate and your service letters initially to check (although I have not tried this).
> 
> ...



Hello !!

Thanks a ton for the reply. Just i am curious to know if you have a degree in Quantity Surveying or an allied qualification. Moreover did you get the experience letters from HR or your supervisor. What does this mean "color copies or certified black and white copies" ?? if i understood well color copy need not be certified only black and white needs to be certified ?? Furthermore is it possible for you to drop the draft copy of your experience letter as a guide on the email id : bhupindersbhatti @ gmail .com. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

bhupindersbhatti said:


> Hello !!
> 
> Thanks a ton for the reply. Just i am curious to know if you have a degree in Quantity Surveying or an allied qualification. Moreover did you get the experience letters from HR or your supervisor. What does this mean "color copies or certified black and white copies" ?? if i understood well color copy need not be certified only black and white needs to be certified ?? Furthermore is it possible for you to drop the draft copy of your experience letter as a guide on the email id : bhupindersbhatti @ gmail .com. Thanks in advance.


No biggie  Glad to help out a fellow QS.
I actually have two degrees. One in Quantity Surveying and one in Civil Eng. But I went ahead with only my QS qualification for the assessment. I have been working as a QS since graduation. 

The experience letter (or roles and responsibility letter) needs to list down your tasks in the organization as a QS. It also needs to be signed by your immediate supervisor who needs to be a Senior QS. MRICS / MAIQS memberships play a huge role (if your superior holds one). I got both my letters on company letterheads signed by my immediate supervisor who are QSs. I got my current workplace HR also to endorse my latest letter.

If it's a coloured copy, they don't expect it to be certified (although I did) while black and white or photocopied ones must be certified by a Lawyer or JP as true copies.

I will drop a draft I used to you email. No worries  Good Luck!


----------



## bhupindersbhatti (May 14, 2018)

Rif_Z said:


> No biggie  Glad to help out a fellow QS.
> I actually have two degrees. One in Quantity Surveying and one in Civil Eng. But I went ahead with only my QS qualification for the assessment. I have been working as a QS since graduation.
> 
> The experience letter (or roles and responsibility letter) needs to list down your tasks in the organization as a QS. It also needs to be signed by your immediate supervisor who needs to be a Senior QS. MRICS / MAIQS memberships play a huge role (if your superior holds one). I got both my letters on company letterheads signed by my immediate supervisor who are QSs. I got my current workplace HR also to endorse my latest letter.
> ...



In that a case, i consider my chances to be slim as i don't have any QS degree and moreover my seniors are CE only. But still i will give it a chance. Let's see. Fingers crossed. 

Awaiting your email.


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

bhupindersbhatti said:


> In that a case, i consider my chances to be slim as i don't have any QS degree and moreover my seniors are CE only. But still i will give it a chance. Let's see. Fingers crossed.
> 
> Awaiting your email.


You can try for Civil Engineer too. which is also on high demand. Good luck anyway. Will be glad to help in any way I can.


----------



## bhupindersbhatti (May 14, 2018)

Rif_Z said:


> You can try for Civil Engineer too. which is also on high demand. Good luck anyway. Will be glad to help in any way I can.


Could you please provide the draft of your reference letter please on my email id. 
<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*
otherwise please share your email id so that i can share mine for your expert advise


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

bhupindersbhatti said:


> Could you please provide the draft of your reference letter please on my email id.
> <*SNIP*>.
> 
> otherwise please share your email id so that i can share mine for your expert advise


Sorry about that. Will share the draft in a while.


----------



## kietnguyen (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi Mate,

thanks for your explanation, Can you give me advice for my case:
i have bachelor degree in civil engineering, Master and PhD in construction management. I have been working as QS. I'm wondering about these issues:
1. If AIQS will deduct experience year or not, for example, my experiences is 5 years, can i can get 5 year or just 4 years (how about your case?)
2. can the civil engineer get the positive with QS, i see that they not sure for that!
Thanks for your help!
Best Regards,


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

kietnguyen said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> thanks for your explanation, Can you give me advice for my case:
> i have bachelor degree in civil engineering, Master and PhD in construction management. I have been working as QS. I'm wondering about these issues:
> ...


Hey!

I'm still not sure if AIQS would approve a degree in Civil. You can write a friendly mail asking if they would. Attach your Civil Degree certificate and CV. They might get back to you with a clear answer. Also a few rules have changed as of July 2018. Always better to check their website and assessment guides (pdf) freely available for download.

Cheers!


----------



## kietnguyen (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi Mate,

Thanks for your reply. I will ask them about the Civil. Besides that, please let me know about your case, did they deduct the number year experiment or not?

Best Regards,
Kiet


----------



## kietnguyen (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi Mate,

Thanks for your reply. I will ask them about the Civil. Besides that, please let me know about your case, did they deduct the number year experiment or not?

Best Regards,
Kiet


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

kietnguyen said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I will ask them about the Civil. Besides that, please let me know about your case, did they deduct the number year experiment or not?
> 
> ...


I have overall 4+ post grad experience. The AIQS did not deduct any years. I provided all letters clearly showing I worked as a QS as soon as I passed out with my roles and responsibilities letters from my supervisors who are Charted QSs. Plus my degree is a UK one so I guess that helped too.


----------



## kietnguyen (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks Mate,

i'm not sure with my case, but maybe i will try with AIQS.

Best Regards,
Kiet


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

kietnguyen said:


> Thanks Mate,
> 
> i'm not sure with my case, but maybe i will try with AIQS.
> 
> ...


Please do post the outcome here.

Good luck! Cheers!


----------



## _Singh_ (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi Guys!
I have lodged my 485 visa after graduating in Master of Construction Management. I have also applied for a skills assessment with AIQS but the email said that due to vacations, the skill assessment is going to take about 3 months. Is it okay to have applied for 2 visa streams at once? The only problem I face is getting a job as I do not have any experience in the field and am still on student visa till 15 March 2019. Any suggestions to how to enter into the field or get any work experience?


----------



## JDLI (Mar 27, 2019)

*Qs 489*

Hi Anybody applied 489 Visa for QS 2019


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

Hey!

I did last october. Had 65 +10 points. Its about to get granted soon. But now i am on 75 points. awaiting for 189.


----------



## khiem44 (Dec 9, 2019)

Can anybody recommend me whether I should apply for the AIQS assessment for: -
1) Pathway 3 (overseas experiences) or 
2) wait for a year to apply for Pathway 4 (12 months experiences after professional memebership)?
FYI, I got my chartership in Dec 2019 and I am planning to obtain IELTS to 7/8 by next year, maybe up to of Dec 2020, which could also achieve 12 months post-chartered period as required in Pathway 4 as well.

I am just also curious that Pathway 4 shall only provide the assessment of my experience since chartered but not provide the experience assessment since my bachelor graduation (in 2010). Does it have any benefits to my declaration to skilled employment in the EOI application if I apply for Pathway 3 instead Pathway 4? 

FYI, I have 6.5 years QS full time experiences up to Dec 2019, but not sure how long they accept for 'skilled employment'. Do I need to change to Pathway 3 to safely be assessed for whole skilled experience in QS before apply for EOI? 

Thx all


----------



## nimmayez (Dec 10, 2019)

I've applied through Pathway 4 and got the skill assessment in 2 days which is much quicker than pathway 03. They have specifically mentioned that if you are applying from pathway 04, you should not submit experience prior to obtaining AIQS membership. 

Hence, if you are applying from pathway 04, it's not guaranteed that experience gathered prior to obtaining AIQS will be assessed. As AIQS specifically mentioned not to submit those experience, there's a good chance that they will not take those experience into account.

As long as you have proper experience certificates for experience gathered prior to obtaining AIQS, I believe it will not be an issue for the visa process. As this pathway 04 was recently introduced, there may not be any actual cases where we can experience the impact of not assessing the experience prior to AIQS for the visa application process.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## khiem44 (Dec 9, 2019)

Really appreciate your prompt reply!
Just wonder how many points for QS in 189/190/491 at the moment? Which states should we apply in cases? I am looking for realistic opportunities for QS in Oz, otherwise have to find way to Canada. What is your recommendation? Thx!


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

khiem44 said:


> Really appreciate your prompt reply!
> Just wonder how many points for QS in 189/190/491 at the moment? Which states should we apply in cases? I am looking for realistic opportunities for QS in Oz, otherwise have to find way to Canada. What is your recommendation? Thx!


Haven't been following this tread much. But I got invited for 189 last month and 190 in August. 189 is just too competitive as higher points are required and competing with other non-pro rata occupations. As for NSW190, I didn't have any issue as long as you have above 80 points. Which probably means 90 points now cause of the new pointing system. My friend had same points but more experience than me also got shortly invited too for 190. See timeline below. If you have high score you have a good chance.


----------



## nimmayez (Dec 10, 2019)

Agree with cnflwy. 189 is getting too competitive and realistic chances of getting invited are really slim unless you have more than 90 points. Are you an onshore or offshore?
Only few states such as NSW, TAS and ACT are open at the moment for offshore applicants for 190 and 491. Generally if you have 85+ for 190 and 95+ for 491, there is a good chance of getting invited.


----------



## khiem44 (Dec 9, 2019)

Thx you all!
My status is: -
Age: 30
Eng: 10
Employment: 15
Edu: 15
Partner: 10 (Accountant general)
Total: 80

If I have to choice to try for IELTS at 8 all bands, it shall be 90 before nomination in 190/491.

However, I checked all state websites, there are no 190 applicable, only 491. However, if under nomination, no states have my wife’s occupation in same list with me. So if 190, I got same score as 189; in 491 I got only 5 points plus.

Any suggestion?


----------



## cnflwy (Apr 11, 2019)

khiem44 said:


> Thx you all!
> My status is: -
> Age: 30
> Eng: 10
> ...


In 491 its 15 points plus. From what's going on at the moment, a 491 is the only way to go. How many years of experience do you have? How many did AIQS assessed t too?

Any family in regional states? Try go for 491 family stream if you have family. From my lawyer, high points are being taken.

Cheers


----------



## thanoon mohamed (Dec 16, 2019)

Rif_Z said:


> No biggie  Glad to help out a fellow QS.
> I actually have two degrees. One in Quantity Surveying and one in Civil Eng. But I went ahead with only my QS qualification for the assessment. I have been working as a QS since graduation.
> 
> The experience letter (or roles and responsibility letter) needs to list down your tasks in the organization as a QS. It also needs to be signed by your immediate supervisor who needs to be a Senior QS. MRICS / MAIQS memberships play a huge role (if your superior holds one). I got both my letters on company letterheads signed by my immediate supervisor who are QSs. I got my current workplace HR also to endorse my latest letter.
> ...


Can you send me a draft reference letter for AIQS. A BIG HELP......  My mail is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: https://www.expatforum.com/expats/g...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## JMis (Apr 15, 2020)

*reply*



bhupindersbhatti said:


> Hello Everyone !!
> 
> I had completed my Graduation in Civil Engineering. But since last 10 years i have been working in Proposals/Estimation Department with the Job description matching "ANZSCO 233213 | Quantity Surveyor".
> 
> ...


Hi please can you advise if your application had a successful outcome?


----------



## aprilcadiao (Apr 6, 2021)

bhupindersbhatti said:


> Hello Everyone !!
> 
> I had completed my Graduation in Civil Engineering. But since last 10 years i have been working in Proposals/Estimation Department with the Job description matching "ANZSCO 233213 | Quantity Surveyor".
> 
> ...


Hi. Did you apply for AIQS assessment? Did you get a positive outcome? Thank you.


----------



## bulala (Oct 1, 2019)

Hey guys,

Just checking if there is any QS being invited recently?


----------



## Jess29 (8 mo ago)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi,
> I recently got my Degree and Experience assessed (Positive) by AIQS. I think one of their main requirements is that you have to have a degree in Quantity Surveying / Building Economics. However, they promptly respond to emails and I'm sure you can check with them if your Civil degree is recognized for a positive outcome. You can attach the certificate and your service letters initially to check (although I have not tried this).
> 
> Application process:
> ...


----------



## Jess29 (8 mo ago)

Hi Riff,

How are you? I need your help regarding details of the work reference letters, as to how exactly the letter was drafted and what details it had.

Can you help me asap please?



Thank you very much.


----------



## abi9191 (2 mo ago)

aprilcadiao said:


> Hi. Did you apply for AIQS assessment? Did you get a positive outcome? Thank you.


 I would also like to know if the outcome came out positive or not. I too hold a bachelor's in civil engineering but have professional experience as a quantity surveyor.


----------

